# stances



## marlon (Mar 22, 2009)

forward stance:  I have both legs bent.  Others?  Dragon stance, useful or fanciful and differences btewn dragon and twist.
I miss meaningful discusions so i am attempting to prompt some.  Forgive my limitations

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## MJS (Mar 23, 2009)

marlon said:


> forward stance: I have both legs bent. Others? Dragon stance, useful or fanciful and differences btewn dragon and twist.


 
Not quite sure what you mean by dragon stance.  The forward stance...the only one that I'm most familiar with is the forward bow from the Parker system.  





> I miss meaningful discusions so i am attempting to prompt some. Forgive my limitations


 
I started a few in the Kenpo Gen. section.  They may not appear to be interesting, however, one has gone on 7 pages.


----------



## Doc (Mar 23, 2009)

marlon said:


> forward stance:  I have both legs bent.  Others?  Dragon stance, useful or fanciful and differences btewn dragon and twist.
> I miss meaningful discusions so i am attempting to prompt some.  Forgive my limitations
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


Dammit, are you starting up again?


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 24, 2009)

marlon said:


> forward stance:  I have both legs bent.  Others?  Dragon stance, useful or fanciful and differences btewn dragon and twist.
> I miss meaningful discusions so i am attempting to prompt some.  Forgive my limitations
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon


Is this something along the lines of what you mean? (I learned this in kung fu san soo, so don't know the kempo term for it). And BTW, my stance still needs work, so go easy on me guys, OK?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> Is this something along the lines of what you mean? (I learned this in kung fu san soo, so don't know the kempo term for it). And BTW, my stance still needs work, so go easy on me guys, OK?


 
Oh my god a CMA with Belts 

Since I am not a Kenpo guy I can add little other than this is the dragon standing from Yiquan/Xingyiquan


----------



## JesterX (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragon stance in SKK is quite hard to explain without a photo.  I'll try my best:  (Correct me if I'm wrong, Marlon)

-The foot facing the opponent is turned so that the hill points at the opponent and does not touch the ground (resting on the ball), toes are toward the other foot on the ground.  10% of the weight is placed on this foot.  The knee is placed inside the knee joint of the other leg.

-The second foot is perpendicular to the opponent, flat against the ground.  90% of the weight on it.

-Both legs are bent.

-The torso and head are twisted so that we look kind of backward at the enemy.  Arms are in guard position.

For those who know about Cerio's Kempo,  the "Kempo Twist" position is quite similar.  The knees, facing and weight distribution are different however.  In Cerio's Kempo, the knees are appart from each other, and the the facing is perpendicular to the opponent.  The weight is distributed evenly on each feet.


----------



## marlon (Mar 24, 2009)

Doc said:


> Dammit, are you starting up again?


 

oh- oh...he noticed...!


----------



## marlon (Mar 24, 2009)

kidswarrior said:


> Is this something along the lines of what you mean? (I learned this in kung fu san soo, so don't know the kempo term for it). And BTW, my stance still needs work, so go easy on me guys, OK?


 

looks close to what i mean but i lean less. also it is hard from a photo to judge the roundness of the chest , the central equilibrium and 'where' the stability is coming from


----------



## marlon (Mar 24, 2009)

JesterX said:


> Dragon stance in SKK is quite hard to explain without a photo. I'll try my best: (Correct me if I'm wrong, Marlon)
> 
> -The foot facing the opponent is turned so that the hill points at the opponent and does not touch the ground (resting on the ball), toes are toward the other foot on the ground. 10% of the weight is placed on this foot. The knee is placed inside the knee joint of the other leg.
> 
> ...


 

the way we do our dragon stance is facing an opponent with our centre.  from a horse stance if you have the right leg step in front of the left to a position roughly in line with the left shoulder both feet flat, this is the twist stance as i understood it.  If from there you place your left knee on the top of your right calf (behind the knee) sink your weight down and distribute it 80 % on the right leg and 20% on the left keeping contact with the ground with the ball of the left foot and the right foot is flat facing front.  That is my dragon stance.  My question is:  are there different functions to the 2 stances or is one just a more stylized version of the other?

marlon


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 24, 2009)

marlon said:


> looks close to what i mean but i lean less.


 Um, my stance is not perfect, but it's the student next to me who's really leaning (and so has the stance incorrect). I do sometimes catch myself less than upright, but that's pretty much due to old herniated disks in my lower back.


----------

